# Stewart Warner Cadet Speedometer



## halfatruck (May 16, 2015)

This has probably been on the forum before, but before I get into too much trouble, does anyone know the basics of the inner mechanism of this speedometer? I have the tenths and mile 'rings' free and turning, but they don't seem to affect each other or try to advance any of the other 'rings'.........


----------



## halfatruck (May 21, 2015)

I think I have this part repaired (disassembled/oiled/reassembled) now........anyone know what causes the needle to jump??


----------



## rustystone2112 (May 21, 2015)

a sticky cable not spinning freely ,it catches on occasion and thats when the needle will jump


----------



## halfatruck (May 22, 2015)

After much fiddling around it looks like the magnet is too close to the 'cup' above it, if I put together with leaving a small space it doesn't jump......


----------

